# Comic Wiese und Wolken



## felsi (17. September 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, wie man so etwas (http://i4.tinypic.com/5zpcm6x.jpg) am besten hinbekommt (vorerst mal nur die Wiese und der Himmel, beim Haus frage ich später noch mal ). Würde gerne auch solche "Comic"-Bilder machen, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie man da vorgeht und wo es vielleicht Tutorials dazu gibt.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## derpfaff (18. September 2007)

Nun ja, es wirkt ein wenig wie Pixel-Art im Comic-Look.
Such dir dazu mal Tutorials raus und verwende statt üblicher Farben mal etwas grellere Farben.
Zu Pixel-Art gibt es viel bei Google.
Was die Wolken betrifft:
Ich würde wohl einfach mit dem Auswahlttool (Kreis) viele verscheidene Kreise zeichnen und immer mit Weiß füllen. Vorderste Ebene ganz weiß und nach hinten immer mehr ins blaue gehen.
Beim Rasen kannst du theoretisch mal die Photoshop-Filter verwenden und zwar als Struktur die Leinwand einstellen. Strukturierungsfilter müsste das sein. Das ganze senkrecht, die Ränder weichgezeichnet (so dass nur in der Mitte die Struktur sichtbar ist) und das Ergebnis könnte ähnlich aussehen.

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------

